# Specialized Road 2011 models?



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I may have waited too long to get a Tarmac Pro Red Compact 54cm.I like the stealth black color. The dealer says Specialized is out till next model year that comes out in June. That sounds early to me but does anyone know when the 2011's arrive at shops? Of course it may not be in black in 2011 anyway. Thanks


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Probably announced around the TdF and available late summer/fall.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

dougrocky123 said:


> I may have waited too long to get a Tarmac Pro Red Compact 54cm.I like the stealth black color. The dealer says Specialized is out till next model year that comes out in June. That sounds early to me but does anyone know when the 2011's arrive at shops? Of course it may not be in black in 2011 anyway. Thanks



I work at a shop that is a Specialized dealer and will be attending a demo in Colorado in July for the 2011 line. Bikes are usually released depending on availability of 2010 models. This means that when a certain model sells out with Specialized, they start releasing the 2011 version. It usually happens late between late summer and early winter. I just checked the dealer site and it says early June (subject to change) and yes, color and spec may change. I always tell my customers to buy when bikes are in stock and not wait...especially on popular models.


----------

